#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Работа с сознанием + внутренняя сила

## nvasunin

Хочу рассказать об одном случае, который был со мной недавно, а заодно и задать вопросы...

Была медитация (в нашем центре). Обычная медитация, с внимательностью к дыханию и счетом: от 1 до 5, потом от 1 до 6, и т.д. до от 1 до 10, а потом обратно.
Обычно медитация проходит как медитация с ведущим, т.е. учитель или читает вслух сутры, или просто произносит фразы, которые направляют медитацию. 
В этот раз учитель просто дал установку на медитацию, и все. Дальше все проходило в полном молчании и тишине.
Я честно старался выполнять то, что он сказал. Правда, иногда какие-то мысли всплывали. Я пытался не быть захваченным мыслями и просто созерцать их, но тогда сбивался со счета и начинал с начала. Честно говоря, я бы сказал, что у меня бывали медитации и получше.
Но потом через минут 40 мне вдруг стало плохо - я почуствовал, что начинаю терять сознание. Причем это ощущение пришло как волна и стало буквально затоплять меня, причем быстро. Я открыл глаза и попытался прийти в себя, но становилось хуже. Потом вообще перед глазами все померкло и я почуствовал, что еще немного, и я завалюсь на бок (я сидел в ваджрасане). Ну думаю, вот и все. Потом состояние стабилизировалось и через некоторое время я начал приходить в себя. Медитация, конечно, сорвалась, но сохранилось состояние концентрации и внутреннего спокойствия.
Потом делали йоговские упражнения (но у меня с ними совсем плохо), и вроде самочуствие было нормальным. Потом опять короткая медитация (минут на 30) - тоже все замечательно.

После занятия я рассказал учителю об этом. Он сказал, что сегодня он пошел не по обычному сценарию, и что он, наверное, зря это сделал. Я сказал, что нет, все нормально. Просто мне надо знать, как себя повести, если ситуация повториться. Он ответил, что надо перестать погружаться в медитативное состояние и остаться в том состоянии, в котором появились первые признаки, и тогда все будет нормально. А еще я его спросил - "мне силенок не хватило?". Он улыбнулся и ответил, что, в общем, да.

Потом я уже, проанализировав свои ощущуния, вспомнил, что у меня было ощущуние очень, очень глубокой медитации моего учителя и огромной силы, которая исходила от него. И что однажды уже такое было (кстати, и занятие тогда тоже проводилось по подобной схеме) - то же самое ощущение глубокой медитации учителя, но со мной тогда ничего вроде не происходило (правда, я тогда только начинал практику медитации).
А буквально за 2 дня до этого (на котором мне стало плохо) занятия я начал пытаться сохранять осознанность на протяжении всего дня, и, в принципе, у меня это все 2 дня более или менее хорошо получалось.

Так вот в чем вопрос: м.б. у меня за эти 2 дня действительно произошли какие-то сдвиги в сознании, что позволило мне войти в более глубокую медитацию, и, оказавшись ближе к учителю я невольно попал в поле его силы, которое я и не выдержал (вообще-то, здоровье у меня не очень-то, и телосложение тоже так себе - вобщем силой похвастаться не могу, а вот чуствительностью, наверное, могу)?

И другой вопрос: наверное, сознание и тело (ну, и сила - не только, физическая, но и та самая сила, от которой сиддхи беруться) должны развиваться гармонично. Одно без другого, наверное не может далеко продвигаться.

И последний вопрос: что делать, если это так? Надо как-то вместе с сознанием и силу развивать. А как, я не знаю. С йогой у меня проблемы - суставы не гнуться особо, мышцы не тянуться, да и врожденная травма тазобедренного сустава. Я, конечно, стараюсь, понимаю, что без упорных занятий ничего не получиться, но пока получается не очень хорошо. Хочу еще в бассейн записаться и плавать.

М.б. я не очень корректный вопрос задаю - мистикой какой-то попахивает (сиддхи там всякие и т.п. - сиддхи меня не интересуют как таковые, я ситаю, что это просто показатель, а не цель). Но вот со мной такой случай был, а как его объяснить я не знаю.


ПС. Сегодня вечером пойду на йогу  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Для разминки между сидениями - Вы пробовали кинхин?

----------


## Анатолий

Не знаю :Frown: , вопрос конечно спорный, но мне кажется, что "физическое здоровье" к медитации - никаким боком (за исключением прямой помехи в случаях плохого самочувствия или болей, да и то только у начинающего) ..

----------


## nvasunin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *Для разминки между сидениями - Вы пробовали кинхин?*


В этот раз нет. Иногда (обычно во время длительной медитации) мы действиетльно делаем кинхин. Но всякий раз это делается только по предложению учителя, а самомтоятельно вставать и начинать практику ходьбы - это не приветствуется.

----------


## Ersh

Конечно, все должно быть по команде. Ведь кинхин - это продолжение медитации.

----------


## nvasunin

Вопрос модератору: вообще-то, изначально я помещал свое сообщение в форум для новичков, но за ночь он перекочевал в этот форум. Я, конечно, не против. Н понятно только, как это вышло?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Модераторы не спят... Дзенский форум - самое место для вашего вопроса. К тому же здесь не делят на крутых и новичков..

----------


## Леонид Ш

Ув. nvasunin, а не могло случиться такого, что Вы форсировали
дыхание, и у Вас вышло элементарное кислородное голодание ?
Что же касается связи сознания с физ. и энерг. составляющими организма, то оно существует, ведь не зря в чаньских монастырях разработаны, специальные комплексы гунфу и цигун.

----------


## nvasunin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от WOLF_ 
> *Ув. nvasunin, а не могло случиться такого, что Вы форсировали
> дыхание, и у Вас вышло элементарное кислородное голодание ?
> *


Да нет, вряд ли....
Делал все как обычно, дышал нормально. И если бы только проблемы с самочуствием, а вот остальные ощущения откуда?




> _Первоначальное сообщение от WOLF_ 
> *Что же касается связи сознания с физ. и энерг. составляющими организма, то оно существует, ведь не зря в чаньских монастырях разработаны, специальные комплексы гунфу и цигун.*


Да спасибо. Интересно, а цигун и йога сильно отличаются по воздействию на организм в интересующем меня вопросе или это по сути одно и то же, просто разные техники, методики и т.п. (ну, конечно, я не беру в расчет боевой цигун)?
У Вас в этом есть опыт?

----------


## Леонид Ш

Цит. 
Да спасибо. Интересно, а цигун и йога сильно отличаются по воздействию на организм в интересующем меня вопросе или это по сути одно и то же, просто разные техники, методики и т.п. (ну, конечно, я не беру в расчет боевой цигун)? 
У Вас в этом есть опыт?
____________________________________________

Я так понял Вы имеете в виду хатха-йогу.
Дыхательные упражнения цигун и индийских йог,  ИМХО, отличаются лишь нюансами (методики и т.п.).
В цигун у меня пока к сожалению нет опыта, а в йоге есть небольшой (конкретно - пранаяма, контроль крийя шакти).

P.S. Если у Вас проблемы с сухожилиями и мышцами, то для пранаямы в йоге и дыхательных упражнений в цигун - это не страшно.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от nvasunin_ 
> Интересно, а цигун и йога сильно отличаются по воздействию на организм в интересующем меня вопросе или это по сути одно и то же, просто разные техники, методики и т.п. (ну, конечно, я не беру в расчет боевой цигун)?
> У Вас в этом есть опыт?


Некорректно сравнивать йогу вообще и цигун вообще. 
И вообще это по сути разные традиции.

----------


## SkyFly

Во дела- полностью согласен с Шаманом  :Smilie:  Даже без оговорок  :Smilie: 

Это разные традиции, преследующие разные цели. Да ещё и там и там множество школ и направлений...

А вообще- занимайтесь, занимайтесь, занимайтесь- пока тело не перестанет быть препятствием. Пока не станет послушным интструментом- так же как и сознание....... Работа с "физикой" укрепляет и сознание (разумеется правильная работа). Так что всё взаимоствязанно...

----------


## Банзай

Мне было трудно сидеть при чтении сутр, имхо, тут нужна именно полная тишина. А то что поплохело, тут даже сналета и не скажешь. Возможно, действительно, дыхание, возможно чуть-чуть не верная поза. Вы давно практикуете?

----------


## SkyFly

Скорее всего небольшое было отклонение от "прямого" сидения и плюс ток ЦИ как раз в районе, где соединяется переднесерединный и заднесерединные каналы был прерван. В состоянии сосредоточения, даже малейшего это почти мгновенно приводит к "перегруженности"мозга и вплоть до потери сознания... Выправляется соответственно ровной позицией, подниманием кончика языка к небу и для ускорения возврата к взвешенной циркуляции энергии ЦИ, полное сосредоточение на дань-тянь (это важнейший момент). 

У меня подобное несколько раз случалось, когда я дома опирался на спинку дивана и соответственно отклонялся... И енто одна из причин была, что стал сидеть-посиживать ровно и без опоры.  :Smilie: 

Попробуйте- возможно ваш случай из этой же оперы...

----------


## nvasunin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Банзай_ 
> *Вы давно практикуете?*


Да нет, недавно, меньше полугода.

----------


## nvasunin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от SkyFly_ 
> *Скорее всего небольшое было отклонение от "прямого" сидения и плюс ток ЦИ как раз в районе, где соединяется переднесерединный и заднесерединные каналы был прерван.*


Спавибо Вам за комментарий. Возможно, так и было. Я, конечно, стараюсь сидеть ровно, но не исключаю, что было и отклонение от прямого положения тела. Буду теперь обращать большее внимание на это. Да, "мелочей" в практике не бывает, я это ощутил на своей шкуре  :Smilie: 
Правильно ли я понял, что именно неверная поза была причиной прерывания тока ЦИ?




> _Первоначальное сообщение от SkyFly_ 
> *В состоянии сосредоточения, даже малейшего это почти мгновенно приводит к "перегруженности"мозга и вплоть до потери сознания...*


Да, в принципе все "наступило", хотя и не мгновенно, но очень быстро.




> _Первоначальное сообщение от SkyFly_ 
> *полное сосредоточение на дань-тянь (это важнейший момент).*


Прошу прощение, а что такое "дань-тянь"?  :Smilie:

----------


## SkyFly

Неверная поза привела к нарушению тока, а к прерыванию приводит, если кончик языка не поднят к верхнему нёбу.

Дань-тянь- это "море Ци" (Цихай). Находится на три цунь ниже пупка (примерно на 4-5 см ниже пупка). Точнее это центр даньтяня. Точка снаружи- это точка соприкосновения сферы, центр которой внутри...

По моему об этом полно литературы- возьмите, да почитайте. А ещё лучше займитесь, например, Тай-Цзи цюань. Кстати, и здоровье укрепите...

----------


## nvasunin

Спасибо, SkyFly.
Почитаю. Как-то эта литература мимо меня прошла...
Или, точнее, мимо сознания. Когда читал - ничем еще не занимался.

И насчет Тай-Цзи цюань посмотрю. Если Вы порекомендуете в Москве какую-нибудь школу - буду очень благодарен.

Правильно ли я понял, что Дань-тянь - это манипура, 3-я чакра.
Странно, но учитель ничего не говорил о сосредоточении на ней. Только о концентрации внимания на кончике носа или верхней губе. Надо будет у него спросить.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от nvasunin_ И насчет Тай-Цзи цюань посмотрю. Если Вы порекомендуете в Москве какую-нибудь школу - буду очень благодарен.


 Насчёт тайцзи я могу помочь.
Например, ежели у Вас есть предпочтения или же поближе к дому.
Так случилось, что я знаком с руководителями некоторых сильных московских школ. Проще будет это сделать в конце сентября. 
Напишите мне на мыло.

----------


## SkyFly

Мда... я из Питера, так что в Москве-  к Шаману в гости  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Странно, что вам не указали на сосредоточение на тандэне. Очень странно. Может не торопится учитель, дает к позе привыкнуть? Это один из краеугольных камней практики.

----------


## Борис

Однако, не все учителя Дзэн рекомендуют этот прием (я про дань-тянь).

----------


## warpig

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Банзай_ 
> Странно, что вам не указали на сосредоточение на тандэне. Очень странно. Может не торопится учитель, дает к позе привыкнуть? Это один из краеугольных камней практики.


Совершенно ничего странного. В их школе много схожего с тхеравадой, а там сосредоточение как раз на потоке воздуха в точке под носом - см. его же сообщение. Так что не смущайте человека, пусть учителя своего слушает  :Smilie:

----------


## nvasunin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от WOLF_ 
> *Ув. nvasunin, а не могло случиться такого, что Вы форсировали
> дыхание, и у Вас вышло элементарное кислородное голодание ?
> *


Да нет, вряд ли....
Делал все как обычно, дышал нормально. И если бы только проблемы с самочуствием, а вот остальные ощущения откуда?




> _Первоначальное сообщение от WOLF_ 
> *Что же касается связи сознания с физ. и энерг. составляющими организма, то оно существует, ведь не зря в чаньских монастырях разработаны, специальные комплексы гунфу и цигун.*


Да спасибо. Интересно, а цигун и йога сильно отличаются по воздействию на организм в интересующем меня вопросе или это по сути одно и то же, просто разные техники, методики и т.п. (ну, конечно, я не беру в расчет боевой цигун)?
У Вас в этом есть опыт?

----------


## SkyFly

warpig, мы его не смущаем... рекомендация с дань-тянем в его случае вполне уместна...
 и... разумеется пусть посоветуется с учителем...

----------


## warpig

чиста, хочется правым остаться?  :Smilie: 
Я бы вообще воздерживался от таких радикальных рекомендаций не будучи наставником и не видя человека лично. Взять человеку сказать, что он сосредотачивается не на том, хотя он то как раз сосредотачивается на том, на чем  ему по традиции положено. Давайте ему еще коан про кошку дадим, чтоб практика  медом не казалась  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

Я бы тоже не стал давать рекомендаций по поводу дань-тяня. Разновидностей практики осознавания дыхания в буддийских школах - море, плюс еще специфика школы и индивида.

А что до манипуры и дань-тяня - я б тут также не стал мешать одно с другим.

----------


## nvasunin

Большое спасибо всем за ваши ответы  :Smilie: 

На самом деле я все это время занимался изучением комментария Тхить Ньят Ханя к Сутре Полного Осознования Дыхания и много чего понял - замечательный комментарий, особенно для начинающего. Огромное спасибо Борису. 
Параллельно я практиковал сутру в повседневной жизни (ну, точнее, пытался, т.к. постоянно сохранять осознанность у меня пока не получается). Результаты меня поразили. Стоит буквально только начать - сознание тут же становиться другим. По моим ощущениям - сознание начинает восприниматься как некий объект, причем воспринимается каким-то внутренним видением как некий прозрачный кристалл, медленно вращающийся. Изменение - практически мгновенно, буквально на третьем - четвертом дыхании. Одновременно появляется ощущение радости от медитации.
И возникло много вопросов, которые я задам учителю.

Что я вынес из всего этого. Работа с дыханием - очень тонкая вещь (я уже не говорю про пранаяму, которая затрагивает энергетику и физику). Воздействие на сознание - очень сильное, я это ощутил.
Практикуя эту сутру, можно дойти, на мой взгляд, очень далеко. Однако, каждая отдельная часть сутры требует большого труда и, поистине, неисчерпаема  :Smilie: 
Пока мне несколько удается только осознавать дыхание - и это только первая часть сутры. Для того, чтобы пройти дальше - нужна большая работа и упорная практика.

Так вот, теперь про учителя. Он не дает ничего, к чему я не готов, точнее то, что я не готов воспринять, осознать и практиковать. Причем некоторые вещи он дает сам, а некоторые не дает, пока ему не будет задан вопрос. Как он выбирает, что дать самому а что не давать, покя я не задам вопрос - я не могу сказать. На то он и учитель.
И я ему очень доверяю. Так что во вторник на очередном занятии я поговорю с ним - м.б. он даст мне возможность сделать еще один шаг  :Smilie: 




> _Первоначальное сообщение от warpig_ 
> *Я бы вообще воздерживался от таких радикальных рекомендаций не будучи наставником и не видя человека лично. Взять человеку сказать, что он сосредотачивается не на том, хотя он то как раз сосредотачивается на том, на чем  ему по традиции положено.*


Я, конечно, посоветуюсь с учителем. М.б., он скажет, что надо сосредотачиваться на дань-тянь, м.б. скажет, что не надо. Факт в том, что я могу получить от него ответ в 2-х случаях - или я задам вопрос, или он сам посчитает, что мне надо о чем-то знать. Если бы не ответ SkyFly, я бы не задал вопроса учителю. И, возможно, не узнал бы ответа на него. А следовать ли мне сосредоточению на дань-тянь, или нет - это ведь вопрос моего выбора  :Smilie: , а заниматься отсебятиной не советуясь с учителем я не буду. Т.ч. все нормально, спасибо Вам обоим  :Smilie:  Тем более, что сказать о концентрации на дань-тянь - это все равно что ничего не сказать, т.к. не сказано - КАК это делать, а следовательно и практиковать это только по одному факту сказанного - невозможно.
Да, кстати, я тут попробовал сам себе практику придумать - начал заниматься осознованием дыхания за рулем  :Smilie:  Ну и чуть в аварию не попал  :Smilie:  Когда рассказал учителю, он опечалился и сказал, что это можно делать, но надо знать - как. И обещал мне на очередном занятии это рассказать и дать соответствующую медитацию.
Т.ч. я уже осторожен  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

//Да, кстати, я тут попробовал сам себе практику придумать - начал заниматься осознованием дыхания за рулем  :Smilie:  Ну и чуть в аварию не попал  :Smilie: //

Таки надо различать формальную практику и практику в повседневной жизни.

ИМХО, осознавая дыхание в повс. жизни, нужно все ж больше "панораммную осознанность" применять.

А вообще, не слушайте ИМХО всяких там Борисов ("пущай варят свое пиво", то есть прислал он Вам текст комментариев Тхить Ньят Ханя - и хватит с него :Smilie:  ), а спросите лучше совета у другого Бориса - Валентиныча. На то он и наставник. ("А оперу пускай Шаляпин поет  :Smilie:  ", то есть "а наставления пускай наставник дает")

Сергею Тихомирову привет!  :Smilie:

----------


## SkyFly

warpig, причем тут правым? Я занимаюсь боевыми искусствами около 15 лет и знаю, что лучшего средства уравновесить ЦИ, чем опустить его в дань-тянь нет. В данном случае были предпосылки, что есть именно застой ци вверху, потому я ПРЕДЛОЖИЛ попробовать- вдруг это его (в любом случае это НИКАК не может повредить). 
О разных уровнях толкуем- я лишь о здоровье и энергии, а вы практику сознания приплели... Ведь вы же можете давать советы в области, где вы специалист? Так в чем проблема то?

----------


## warpig

проблема, похоже, в моей резковатой манере общения,- я извиняюсь  :Smilie:  Деревянные конфеты, прибытые к полу игрушки...
но все же, но все же...  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

SkyFly, но, по-моему, здесь смыкаются области здоровья и энергии - с одной стороны - и "практики сознания" - с другой.

Ю.Тихонравов навеял эту дискуссию, не иначе  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  ...

----------


## nvasunin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Борис_ 
> *ИМХО, осознавая дыхание в повс. жизни, нужно все ж больше "панораммную осознанность" применять.
> *


Вот, заодно узнаю у БВ, что такое "панорамная осознанность".




> _Первоначальное сообщение от Борис_ 
> *Сергею Тихомирову привет!*


Увижу - передам  :Smilie:  
Надеюсь, он поймет, от кого.

----------


## Банзай

Все верно - учитель во главе, есть доверие, есть и совет.
Однако, человек задал вопрос и на форуме тоже, отчего бы не поделиться личными наблюдениями?
Меня так не колбасило, но по поводу позы скажу, что это более, чем важно. Верно выдержанный полулотос, хорошо поставленное дыхание и пол дела сделано.
Николай, расскажите, если возможно, что вам ответил Орион по поводу тандэна и диафрагмального дыхания.

----------


## nvasunin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Банзай_ 
> *Николай, расскажите, если возможно, что вам ответил Орион по поводу тандэна и диафрагмального дыхания.*


Занятия будут во вторник. Расскажу, хотя, иногда, Борис Валентинович отвечает на вопрос не словами, а практикой  :Smilie: 
По крайнем мере мне в основном он так отвечал на мои вопросы, т.е., конечно, формально ответ давался словами, а по сути - уже практикой.

----------


## nvasunin

Я спросил Бориса Валентиновича.

Он ответил, что с точки зрения концентрации (а она очень важна в практике осознавания дыхания) лучше концентрироваться не на теле (это он про дань-тянь, мол, он в теле находиться), а на потоке воздуха на границе носа (как Тик Нат Хан писал). 
Концентрация на теле для неподготовленного сложна, т.к. он легко может уйти на ошущения тела и там заблудиться. 
Концентрация же на потоке воздуха проще и одновременно эффективнее, т.к. она производиться на границе тела- не тела (можно вспомнить пример Тик Нат Хана с пилой и бревном, когда надо концентрироваться на месте соприкосновения пилы и дерева, а не на дереве или пиле).

Как я понял: нет носа, нет тела, нет воздуха, нет объектов, нет свойств объектов. Поток воздуха - обладает свойством пустотности. Для медитации это лучше.

Вроде так ответил, или я так понял  :Smilie: 
Не обессудьте, если что не так.

----------


## Банзай

Спасибо, теперь я понимаю, что именно заставило меня недоумевать, посетив ваш центр.
Другой подход. Не лучше и не хуже. Другой.
Свобода выбора.

----------


## nvasunin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Банзай_ 
> *Спасибо, теперь я понимаю, что именно заставило меня недоумевать, посетив ваш центр.
> *


А как у Вас?

----------


## Банзай

Николай, у нас первоочередное внимание отводится осознанному диафрагмальному дыханию. Тандэн или низ живота .. постоянное присутствие. Вдох и стенка вываливается, долгий, акцентированный выдох и меха движутся в противоположную сторону. И счет дыханий.
Остальное как у вас, но без чтения и разговоров во время созерцания.
Только здесь и сейчас.

----------


## nvasunin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Банзай_ 
> *Николай, у нас первоочередное внимание отводится осознанному диафрагмальному дыханию. Тандэн или низ живота .. постоянное присутствие. Вдох и стенка вываливается, долгий, акцентированный выдох и меха движутся в противоположную сторону. И счет дыханий.
> Остальное как у вас, но без чтения и разговоров во время созерцания.
> Только здесь и сейчас.*


Да, действительно, совсем по другому.
Другие техники.
Кстати, я так сам для себя пока и не решил - как было бы лучше выполнять практику - в тишине или с ведущим. 
У меня когда как выходит - когда ведущий наоборот, помогает (точнее, просто присутствует в моей медитации и она от него не зависит), когда наоборот - мешает. но я думаю, это пока из-за недостаточной моей практики.
С другой стороны довольно часто открываются новые нюансы именно от ведущего, ведь он именно во время медитации как бы объясняет, что надо делать.
У вас, как я понимаю, на медитации полная тишина и объяснения происходят или до, или после?
У нас перед занятием можно задать вопросы, иногда Борис Валентинович сам спрашивает, какую практику мы будем выполнять. И обычно, после формальных ответов на вопросы,  фактически он отвечает во время практике, каждый раз немного изменяя ее ход. А дальше уже моя проблема - смогу я воспринять или нет  :Smilie: 
И после занятия иногда практика обсуждается, но это реже - состояние не то, не для расспросов-ответов  :Smilie: 
А счет у нас когда применяется, когда нет. В принципе сам можешь решить - считать или нет, но на фоне слов ведущего считать довольно трудно. Поэтому если дается указание считать, то практика тоже проводиться почти в полном молчании.

----------


## Банзай

Как такового центра нет, поэтому и говорить некому. Когда приходят новые люди объясняем до практики, дальше - все, только УМ.
Коля, недостаточной практики не существует -)

----------


## nvasunin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Банзай_ 
> *Коля, недостаточной практики не существует -)*


Как не существует? Неужели, если постоянно практиковать, то не будет изменений в качестве практики? Т.е. она как проходила в первый раз, так же будет проходить и в тысячный?
Я, конечно, допускаю, что это зависит от практикующего, но мне кажется сомнительным, что если много практиковать, то это то же самое, что практиковать мало.

Или я Вас не понял? Я имел ввиду, что допускаю, что если буду достаточно долго практиковать, то вопрос присутствия/отсутствия ведущего для меня исчезнет.

----------


## SkyFly

nvasunin, присутствие или отсутствие ведущего- это не вопрос- это и есть практика  :Smilie: 
Хоть присутствует, хоть отсутсвует- практика идет... в секунду времени умещается секунда практики. Больше туда не поместится! Ваша практика сейчас и через тысячу лет- одна и та же!

----------


## Банзай

Практика самодостаточна независимо от того сидишь ты пару недель или 50 лет. Есть, разумеестя некий навык, но Ум дзэн - ум начинающего. Здесь нечего "начинать", "развивать" и, простите, "кончать". Догэн-дзэнзи говорит, что в каждый момент практики ты уже будда.
Страшно? -)

----------


## SkyFly

bog, смысл их в том, что в каждый момент практики ты уже будда... 
Ваши уточнения для новичков? Потому что для практикующего ваши слова как если бы в полную чашку налить ещё воды или на идеально очищенное зеркало подышать, чтобы потом протереть...

----------


## Борис

Однако! Запостил вчера в другой тред! А это здесь должно быть где-то в начале третьей страницы!  Внимательность, осознанность!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

*nvasunin*

//Вот, заодно узнаю у БВ, что такое "панорамная осознанность". //

Да я, вообще, в вашей школе такого термина не слышал. Хотя состояние описывалось. Имеется в виду осознание всей ситуации (причем внешней) в целом; если осмотреть разные махаянские школы, то видно, что это - также *один из возможных* приемов достижения Прозрения.

А ввел его в употребление Трунгпа Ринпоче; я же термин привел просто потому, что к слову пришлось  :Smilie: . И снабдил рекомендациями меньше мои ИМХО слушать, а у Б.В.О. спросить -).

//Надеюсь, он поймет, от кого.//

Поймет. А если не поймет, добавьте, что это "Борис из Карма-Кагью". Помещение-то вы у нас арендовали!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Олег, эти слова означают, что следующий по Пути и есть Путь. А ум начинающего не омрачен "опытом" дзадзэн.
В этом, поверьте, нет никакой военной тайны.
Когда я произнес эти слова Гиляне, знаете эту девушку, она в хуруле одно время работала, а может быть и сейчас работает, она насупилась и хихикнув, вполне серьезно произнесла: это омрачение. Привет ей, кстати -)
Поговорите с Догэном, он объяснит лучше -)

----------


## nvasunin

Ого, какой шквал ответов  :Smilie: 
Капля упала в чашу и побежали круги по воде  :Smilie: 
Спасибо всем!

Но вы (друзья, я обращаюсь ко всем) иногда пишете - "начинающий", "новичок". Кто это? А кто "не новичок"? Может нет ни того, ни другого? Ага, есть практика, есть я, в практике нет меня, нет начинающего и нет "не начинающего". Нет практики новичка и "не новичка". Я сам есть практика, когда бы она не происходила, с кем бы она не происходила. 
Но....

//в каждый момент практики ты уже будда
Я думаю, что я обладаю природой будды, но я не есть будда.
К чему мы все идем? Если мы уже есть будды, то зачем тогда практиковать? Будда бы поставил сандалии на гололву, а я нет. Я бы не решил коан. Значит, я не будда. 
Но я - будда. Если посмотреть на все с точки зрения логики - это полный бред. Но я "знаю" - это не бред. Логика не работает. Она издыхает в страшных судорогах - до чего же это странно - смотреть, как такая привычная часть тебя рушиться. Но это не больно. Но тяжело: все то, к чему я привык, вопит, не хочет умирать. Хватает за ноги, за руки и орет - не оставляй меня. А оно не я. На его месте образуется пустота. Она заполняется осознанностью. И остается пустотой. В ней все. Но не всегда. Иногда есть гнев, иногда сомнение, иногда лень. И тогда нет осознанности.
Вот это и происходит со мной. И я меняюсь. Но меняюсь не "я - будда". Меняюсь - "я - эго". Это оно не дает мне ставить сандалии туда, где им дожно быть. И это изменение: умирание/не умирание-рождение/не рождение - процесс. Вот о чем я писал...

Вот наколбасил тескта-то......  :Smilie:  поток сознания  :Smilie:

----------


## SkyFly

nvasunin, если не смотришь на луну, то её как бы и нет. Но она есть, просто надо взглянуть на неё. Практика поворота головы и взгляда глаз всегда одна- то ты смотришь налево, то направо- ищешь луну. В какой то момент- БА- вот она. Потом уже учишься не напрягать шею и т.п... но об этом нет речи- это тема для пробужденных  :Smilie:  
Учителя говорят- подними голову вверх и взгляни на луну. Но мы не привыкли поднимать её вверх- всегда только вдоль земли поворачивали, и потому начинаем усиленно поворачивать из стороны в сторону, потом делаем робкие попытки приподнять голову, но дрожжим- что-то новое это. А потом, когда взгляд утыкается в луну- БА!- так просто! луна всегда была на небе! 

"в каждый момент практики ты уже будда"  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Удачи в "судорогах", "бреде" и т.п... одним словом- в Пути!

----------


## SkyFly

А вообще- так просто на словах, а на деле- "просто взглянуть на луну"- самая трудная вещь... на земле! (хотел написать "в поднебесной"  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  - китаёза хренов  :Smilie:  ) 
Этому нас не учили- наоборот с пеленок учат хорошо вращать голову вдоль земли, и ни в коем случае не смотреть вверх. "там нет ничего и вообще туда смотреть нельзя, да и голова вверх не поворачивается"... вот и привыкаем... с безначальных времен привыкаем... а дядьки из Чань говорят- "плевать на это- здесь и сейчас как выглядит луна?"

----------

